# Quick Defrost Chicken Breasts



## k_young221

I have a couple of raw chicken breasts in the freezer that I'd like to cook for dinner tonight.  For whatever reason, I'm terrible at defrosting meat in the microwave, so I was wondering if I could put it in a small casserole with some chicken broth, cover it, and stick it in the oven.  (I'd also welcome other suggestions, along with some simple things to do to it in a not-well-stocked kitchen.  We're about to move, so I've been using up our food.)

Also, I was wondering if you could bread and pan fry already-cooked chicken (say, the chicken I prepared using the above method).

Thanks!
~K


----------



## GB

Put the chicken in a zip top bag and squeeze all the air out then seal it. Put the chicken in a bowl of cold (yes cold) water. I actually put ice cubes in the water even. Change the water every 30 minutes. Make sure the chicken is submerged. Weight it down with something if you need to. The chicken will not take long to defrost at all this way and it will stay safe to eat.


----------



## k_young221

Unfortunately, my husband has informed me that he wants dinner in about half an hour.  (Usually, we eat late.)  =\

(Although I'm jotting down your suggestion for next time I have to defrost something; sure beats the microwave.)

~K


----------



## GB

Nothing will get it defrosted in time for that except the microwave and as you have found, the microwave ends up cooking, not defrosting unless you are very careful.


----------



## Adillo303

GB said:


> Put the chicken in a zip top bag and squeeze all the air out then seal it. Put the chicken in a bowl of cold (yes cold) water.


 
GB - I do something similar. I do use hot water - Chicken defrosts in about half an oour. Just curious why the cold water. 

I get big packs of breasts and thighs. One breast and tow thighs for a meal (Just 2 of us) Freeze them n a zip lock and dump the bag in a plastic bowl of hot water. Defrost - season and bake. Freezer to oven is about 40 min. Actually, I am trying to get organozed enough to season and lay out before I freeze. Then I could unbag frozen, put in the oven, frozen. Set delay start and have it hot and done when I get home.


----------



## kitchenelf

Adillo303 said:


> GB - I do something similar. I do use hot water - Chicken defrosts in about half an oour. Just curious why the cold water.
> 
> I get big packs of breasts and thighs. One breast and tow thighs for a meal (Just 2 of us) Freeze them n a zip lock and dump the bag in a plastic bowl of hot water. Defrost - season and bake. Freezer to oven is about 40 min. Actually, I am trying to get organozed enough to season and lay out before I freeze. Then I could unbag frozen, put in the oven, frozen. Set delay start and have it hot and done when I get home.



You should never defrost any frozen food in hot water.  This puts the food in the danger zone and any bacteria that was present before freezing can begin to multiply.  There are only 3 ways to safely thaw foods:

1.  In the refrigerator
2.  In cold water
3.  In the microwave

You have been lucky that you haven't gotten sick or made someone else sick.  And, in fact, you may have gotten sick and not even realized it i.e., you may have gotten what you considered a little 24-hour virus, or another virus that sent you to the bathroom and not even thought of food poisoning.


----------



## Adillo303

OK - Good point.


----------



## Chef Mark

I am totally w/ GB-guess I've 'fallen' into your pitand please take kitchenelf's advice


----------



## GB

kitchenelf said:


> You should never defrost any frozen food in hot water.  This puts the food in the danger zone and any bacteria that was present before freezing can begin to multiply.  There are only 3 ways to safely thaw foods:
> 
> 1.  In the refrigerator
> 2.  In cold water
> 3.  In the microwave
> 
> You have been lucky that you haven't gotten sick or made someone else sick.  And, in fact, you may have gotten sick and not even realized it i.e., you may have gotten what you considered a little 24-hour virus, or another virus that sent you to the bathroom and not even thought of food poisoning.


Very well said!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

I just tried something a couple evenings ago. I had something baking in the oven anyway, so I put frozen chicken breasts in a pan, covered it, and put it in the oven to thaw. Then I got them out after about 15 minutes and they were thawed! Then I fried them. I usually use the microwave though. Never tried the cold water.


----------



## GB

Believe it or not, putting the chicken in cold water will actually thaw then faster then thawing in a hot over. I know it seems counter intuitive, but it is true. The water has more mass so it is able to transfer heat faster than the air in the oven. That is why you can stick your hand in a 500 degree oven without burning it, but try that with water half that temp and you will be in the hospital.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> ...That is why you can stick your hand in a 500 degree oven without burning it, but try that with water half that temp and you will be in the hospital.


 

*NOW* you tell me?!


----------



## Adillo303

I think that Alton Brown actually did that experament on one of his shows. 

Wow! only here a couple weeks and I got my nose whacked already. Still love it. I have made several dishes found here to rave reviews.

AC


----------

